# Life's a laugh!



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Daisy this morning!!










and the Doobster!!










These were taken while they were out and about flying this morning!


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

Great photos.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Pretty.


----------



## superluvrgurl (Sep 7, 2008)

Adorable photos. Daisy is pretty!


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

You really do take some wonderful photos plukie
Mikey


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

OH WOW!

They are beautiful! 0.0


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I got a picture of Daisy! I got a picture of Daisy! Thank you Plukie! Shes a perfect example!


----------



## Breny (Dec 27, 2008)

Those are great pictures!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Daisy really is a beauty, and Dooby is as handsome as ever!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

awwww what a gorgeous pair of tiels!!! posers too!


----------



## MomoandMillie (Dec 3, 2008)

Some birds are just so photogenic ......Dooby and Daisy really are a beautiful pair of tiels.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks everybody! I'm sat here right next to the cage, they have been covered up for quite a while now, but I just sneezed and Dooby said "night night!" I swear it was a huffy sort of voice as though he was trying to tell me to be quiet. LMAO!!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Cute photos  It really looks like Daisy is laughing. I guess Dooby is wondering why you are not in bed yet, lol


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Daisy is a beautiful 'tiel and Dooby is looking as good as ever!  Cute photos!!


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Boy, Daisy has really grown up!!


----------

